
Word Problem - dbosson

======
dbosson
A recent college graduate named David decides to pursue entrepreneurship
instead of employment, so he moves to the Silicon Valley. He has a big idea
for a web application, $50,000, and the application designed in adobe
illustrator. He does not have a technical background or a co-founder[s]. WHAT
SHOULD HE DO?

~~~
jey
David seems to have put the cart in front of the horse and needs to very
quickly find some top-notch programming talent. David should email me, and I
can put him in touch with some excellent developers in the SF bay area. The
guys I will recommend to you are Real Programmers (Hackers) [1] [2] each of
whom has a wide background, from systems software to web apps. (As opposed to
people who have not written much real software and who have only picked up the
art from a "Teach Yourself Web Development in 24 Picoseconds!" book. [3])

You can also try attending local events and trying to meet people, e.g. at
Lunch 2.0s and Super Happy Dev House (shdh.org). The problem with this
approach is that since you do not have a technical background, you'll have a
hard time distinguishing competent people from people who are able to just
talk well and promote themselves. You want to work with someone who can
communicate well, but you don't want to get stuck with someone who can only
communicate well but can't code worth crap.

N.B. If your idea sucks, you're not going to get good people to work with you.

Also... why is there no contact info in your profile? If someone here wanted
to get in touch with you to work with you, they'd look in your profile for an
email address.

1\. <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/hacker.html>

2\. <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is>

3\. <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

~~~
dbosson
David seems to have put the cart in front of the horse and needs to very
quickly find some top-notch programming talent.

It would be nice to find top notch programming talent quickly, but I am not
going to rush this decision. I need to make sure this person[s] has integrity,
good energy, is in a position both mentally and financially to do a startup,
and above all if we enjoy each other.

I will email you to get in touch with the developers you know My email is
dbosson@gmail.com if anyone else want to get together.

------
ivan
If David is Jewish programmer and not Roman Catholic programmer ... he should
visit Mr. Zuckerberg and work for him one year for free then buy facebook for
those 50kilos and hang his illustration up on the wall in his new "The
Architect" room.

~~~
dbosson
I allready made an offer for facebook but I think Yahoo out bid me.

------
tyohn
If he has $50,000 it shouldn't be to hard to find developers/co-founders. I
really wanted to type - call me :)

~~~
dbosson
It might not be that hard to find any old developer, but if he is getting
ready to invest his life savings and is living out of his car because he wants
it so bad  he is not going to want any old developer  he wants the right
developer. You got to get the right people on the bus before you start
driving. So how should he go about finding the right developer/co-founder?

~~~
tyohn
In my opinion it is going to be very hard for a non-developer (non-geek) to
judge ~ whether or not a developer knows his or her stuff. Does he know any
developers?

~~~
dbosson
I don't know any developers and I agree with your opinion! I thought about
explaining my situation to Stanford CS professors and asking for
recommendations. I still might do this, but I wanted to get the opinions of
the YC community first.

